# Record Power RP3000X collet chuck



## richard.heaton (29 Aug 2013)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum and wood turning, and i have bought a second hand Record Power DML36-SH lathe, which i am impressed with for the price i paid, it also came with some chisels and a RP3000X Chuck. 

However the chuck is a nightmare, i might be doing something wrong but i cant seem to assemble the bits to make anything remotely usefull for doing work other than using the face plate that comes with it. The Chuck came with no instruction manual, if anyone has a PDF version i would love it if they could send it me or can someone help me with an idiots guide of how to use it. 


If i cant get it to work for me, i may consider selling the chuck and getting a scroll chuck as that seems to be the easier soulution at the moment.


----------



## nev (29 Aug 2013)

this may or may not help...
http://www.petermcbride.com/temp/3000/

Record Power are usually quite helpful, may be worth a phone call?


----------



## richard.heaton (29 Aug 2013)

Thanks, that has helped with the use of that attachement, there are others that im not so sure about, i think that it just has quite a limited range that it can grip.....im leaning more towards an upgrade to a scroll chuck that i can change the Jaws around on.


----------



## Frank S (30 Aug 2013)

richard, I have a copy of the manual, if you still want a copy PM me and I can email it to you.
Frank S.


----------



## richard.heaton (30 Aug 2013)

Pm sent. Thank you.


----------



## winemaker (30 Aug 2013)

Record site has a manual down load if that helps.
Tom


----------



## sealover1 (25 May 2015)

was thinking of buying one of these did you work it out in the end?? the Manuel I looked at don't seem that helpful


----------



## Woodchips2 (28 May 2015)

sealover1":1674qfu1 said:


> was thinking of buying one of these did you work it out in the end?? the Manuel I looked at don't seem that helpful


They do work but are a lot less user-friendly to put together than the 4000 scroll chuck although a lot less money. It surprised me that three parts are assembled with an elastic band to hold them together. The 3000 wouldn't suit a professional turner but for an amateur without time pressures it is OK.

Regards Keith


----------



## Doofusme (29 May 2015)

richard.heaton":1p8zgc01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum and wood turning, and i have bought a second hand Record Power DML36-SH lathe, which i am impressed with for the price i paid, it also came with some chisels and a RP3000X Chuck.
> 
> ...



There is a link to the manual on the one in the For Sale forum

regards

Phil


----------



## Extonposh (10 Jan 2019)

Frank S":14k39xf3 said:


> richard, I have a copy of the manual, if you still want a copy PM me and I can email it to you.
> Frank S.


Hi, I'm a new member who also has a record RP3000x collet chuck without a manual..could you possibly email me one?
I'd be most greatful if that's possible


----------

